# need help!!! Can't install gta san andreas!!



## m41d3n (Oct 5, 2007)

Please guys help me, I tried all of the steps above but none work. I REALLY WANT TO PLAY THIS GAME!!!
I'm using WinXP SP2, GeForce 6600gt, dvd drive pioneer dvr110d.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i moved your post,and made it a seperate thread.since you are having problems installing it.be sure you have the latest windows updates,also have you scanned for viruses,and spyware?


----------



## m41d3n (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I had scanned it (I do it every single day).
I also disabled all computer protection while installing it as advised.
I updated my DVD Drive firmware but that also didn't help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What exactly happens when you try to install the game?

What stage does it get to?

Any error messages?

Does the game try to auto-install when you insert the DVD or do you have to manually run the setup file?

Can you see the contents of the DVD in Windows Explorer?


----------



## m41d3n (Oct 5, 2007)

The game installation stops at about 60% and a popup window appears with a message: Catastrophic failure.
I have to manually run the installation from the DVD, it doesn't auto start.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The only fix I can find on other games forums for this error message is what you've already tried, updating the DVD drive's firmware.

Is the drive connected using a 40 or 80 wire cable? Is it set to master or slave?

Previous thread about Catastrophic Failure
*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/need-help-cant-install-gta-san-andreas-56726.html*


----------



## m41d3n (Oct 5, 2007)

It is set to slave and connected with an 80 wire cable.
The thing I forgot to mention is that I had it installed a while ago and I removed it (only God knows why), and now it doesn't want to install...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

in that case be sure to delete all gta game files,and try a reinstall.


----------



## oli1111 (Oct 10, 2007)

try burning an ISO of the DVD and then mount with a program like daemon tools


----------



## badboz (Nov 19, 2008)

m41d3n said:


> Please guys help me, I tried all of the steps above but none work. I REALLY WANT TO PLAY THIS GAME!!!
> I'm using WinXP SP2, GeForce 6600gt, dvd drive pioneer dvr110d.


----------

